# first message



## JudieMac (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello, I am 59 (60 next month) and moved to Spain last January.  I was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes 8 years ago.Things are a bit scary, in that it is difficult to get used to different systems.
My blood tests were recently declared to be perfecto (I have an underactive thyroid too), so that was great news, but they don't refer you to a chiropodist here, and I have a problem with one of my feet (a nurse in UK was freezing a verucca, which multiplied and turned into about 20 on my heel, the skin on which is now constantly cracking open and it is very painful), the  nurse just tells me to soak my feet night which I do.  I know that no-one can offer me treatment advice on this forum, but if anyone else has experience of this in Spain (or anywhere else) can you advise me what to do?
Many thanks
JudieMac


----------



## NiVZ (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello,

I had a problem with a verrucca a number of years ago.  It was there for ages (at least a year) and because of the 'betes the doctors and nurses wouldn't freeze it.

However they told me to try a homeopathic cure which worked and cleared it up very quickly.  I think it's safe enough to post this here because it's a natural remedy.

The method was to take a Thuja tablet (small white tablet) once a day, and use pure lemon oil (aromatherapy oil) on a cotton bud and dab onto the affected areas 2-3 times a day (although maybe best not to do this on cracked skin).  Thuja is supposed to help the body's natural defences against warts and verruca's.

If you have any natural remedy shops nearby you could maybe ask them for further advice.

NiVZ


----------



## SacredHeart (Nov 2, 2009)

If you're looking for good quality aromatherapy oils, I would have highly praised a company called Le Reve that my parents used to work for, but sadly it doesn't operate over here any more. On the high street, Culpeper's is quite a good alternative shop, but I don't know if they're over in Spain. I only say this, because I'm personally extremely picky about my oils, knowing a fair bit about it. Most of what's out there on the market is complete and utter tat.


----------



## Steff (Nov 2, 2009)

hi and welcome to the site


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 2, 2009)

You can order stuff from Culpeper's online if you want to. I use their stuff a lot, they're really good.


----------



## HelenP (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi there, and welcome to the forum.

I'm sure there's a guy who's a member here who lives in Spain, sadly I can't recall his name right now, but there's always a chance he could help you, if he reads your post!!  Sorry, not very helpful.

xx
Edit:  Sorry, just searched through the members pages, and it's not Spain, it's Tenerife, so even less helpful.


----------



## Tasha43x (Nov 8, 2009)

HelenP said:


> Hi there, and welcome to the forum.
> 
> I'm sure there's a guy who's a member here who lives in Spain, sadly I can't recall his name right now, but there's always a chance he could help you, if he reads your post!!  Sorry, not very helpful.
> 
> ...



No you are right Helen hes called MikeinSpain! 

Oh and by the way welcome JudieMac


----------



## JudieMac (Nov 10, 2009)

*Many thanks*

Thank you so much for all helpful comments, will certainly try the natural remedy, as my foot is so painful, and you are right, that in the UK all the wart and verruca cures say not to be used by diabetics.
I will let you know how I get on.
Thanks again, 
JudieMac


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum JudieMac! xx


----------



## Copepod (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome JudieMac
I'm wondering if your cracked skin is due to dryness, which is a common problem in people with diabetes, and probably even more so in a climate hotter than the UK, wearing sandals etc. If the skin is dry, then worth using regular moisturising cream, which is usually absorbed best when your feet are wet after a bath or shower or soaking your feet. 
MikeInSpain had a website in English for residents of Spain - if you use the Search button (3rd from right on pink navigation bar, below large words www.diabetessupport.co.uk), you should find at least one of his posts.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 10, 2009)

Copepod said:


> Welcome JudieMac
> I'm wondering if your cracked skin is due to dryness, which is a common problem in people with diabetes, and probably even more so in a climate hotter than the UK, wearing sandals etc. If the skin is dry, then worth using regular moisturising cream, which is usually absorbed best when your feet are wet after a bath or shower or soaking your feet.
> MikeInSpain had a website in English for residents of Spain - if you use the Search button (3rd from right on pink navigation bar, below large words www.diabetessupport.co.uk), you should find at least one of his posts.



Mike's website is http://www.diabetesinspain.com/


----------

